# Red Layed A Bunch Of Eggs At A Cost



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

This afternoon i went to check my fish tank and found out i had a bunch of eggs but unfortunately it came at a price. DEAD FEMALE!! now i got all this eggs. The question is what do i do with all the EXTRA eggs left inside her?

john


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

here are the pics.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't do squat. The male hasnt/didnt fertilize them.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn that sucks sorry about your female. Were they the only 2 fish in the tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Can't do squat. The male hasnt/didnt fertilize them.


Agreed. All I see is white infertile eggs (and I don't see very many and am not even sure if what I see is eggs). Unless she laid them with a male they are infertile and useless.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------

